

Programmer ability, what does "the best" actually mean - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2012/04/programmer-ability-what-does-the-best-actually-mean/

======
KiwiCoder
Naturally "the best" is subjective in many important ways, but its something I
hear all the time. A pity that when I hear it, it's usually followed by
"...and we're offering up to (M)" where (M) is below even the market average.

